# Clearfork conditions?



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

I was wondering how it was looking down there. I’m thinking of a trip on Black Friday. I know it was very low. Any help on conditions or how it’s fishing would be appreciated.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

It was blown out early this week
Looks good right now. Just went over it about an hour ago. Saw someone making their way down the middle. Good flow, not muddy but not completely clear either. Looked good for some streamer fishing.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

ejsell said:


> It was blown out early this week
> Looks good right now. Just went over it about an hour ago. Saw someone making their way down the middle. Good flow, not muddy but not completely clear either. Looked good for some streamer fishing.


Thanks


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Sorry the water conditions weren't good for you. They looked good from the couple of bridges I crossed in Bellville. I had every intention of getting on the water there Thursday but we got a late start and never managed to get out.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

ejsell said:


> Sorry the water conditions weren't good for you. They looked good from the couple of bridges I crossed in Bellville. I had every intention of getting on the water there Thursday but we got a late start and never managed to get out.


That’s ok. It was a lil too high for wading for me at least. We got two new stockers and I had several chasers in fast water one that looked like a decent fish. I like it lower and clear.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

were you fishing upper or lower?


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

rickerd said:


> were you fishing upper or lower?


Upper. I went today got 4 one was a nice 10” fish full of color the others were recent stockers. I had a few others smack at my flies but no hookups.
I’m confused on why the fork is fishing so bad for me. At the worse I should be catching numerous stockers but in two trips it’s been a fish here and there not much in between. The water was perfect today. I have not seen on trout rise or feed which is weird.
I used to fish here allot back in the late 90s and always had good outings even when the pressure was heavy. Today it’s not fishing well for me and I’m stumped on where the fish are.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I've had similar success this year. I catch one in an area, and the area shuts down for what seems like an hour. I hook the fish and play them away from the others, but no more luck. I guess we have to "stick and move." 
Also if the water is high, at this time of year, I wouldn't expect many or any rising fish.
Rickerd


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

rickerd said:


> I've had similar success this year. I catch one in an area, and the area shuts down for what seems like an hour. I hook the fish and play them away from the others, but no more luck. I guess we have to "stick and move."
> Also if the water is high, at this time of year, I wouldn't expect many or any rising fish.
> Rickerd


It wasn’t like this in the past and I have fished from below the dam to places upstream I know have never been fished before. I always found fish and plenty of them. It’s really weird and not worth an hour and a half drive....sad.


----------

